# Who knows where to get rat lab blocks???



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd like to try these, not as the main food source, just an 'ad lib' food.
I'll still be giving all the extra's that my rodents get anyway but I'd like something easier that is still good for them to put in their hoppers for throughout the day.

I've looked on the 'net etc and cant' find where to buy them at all.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

One of the new pet shops near us can get sacks of Argo rat and mouse blocks for about £10 or £12. I get little bags from the shop though for treats, wouldn't use it for a main food but they do enjoy them


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Argo are based in Sheffield I think - might be worth ringing them for stockists. I recently bought a sack for £11.99, but I've heard of others getting them for a lot cheaper. They're alright, not all my rats will eat them. I add a few to my mix because I like that they're a complete food that's completely meat free - that way I can govern what quality meat they get, unlike when using dog bics.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

your both getting ripped off! I pay much less and its cheaper than that if you collect.

Dawn I will PM you
Clare


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's hard to be ripped off if you dont actually buy them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

why wouldnt use them for main diet??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Co-op sell them. Phone feed stores and ask them if they can get a few bags in for ya, buy in bulk its cheaper and easier. They last for ages and you can freeze them if you dont need them within 10 months.



bosshogg said:


> why wouldnt use them for main diet??


Boring. My rattie boys would probably eat my hands, and the cats, and plastic.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

How am I being ripped off if that's the only place I can get them and I know ou can get them cheaper? LOL - I did say that others get them a lot cheaper, but you find me a supplier here that sells them for less! :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> why wouldnt use them for main diet??


Because I dont think they're varied enough and the ingredients aren't as good as a homemade mix. Plus at £12 for 15kg, they're a lot more expensive than my homemade mix too (I pay £8 for 20kg of rabbit mix to use as a base).


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Because I dont think they're varied enough and the ingredients aren't as good as a homemade mix. Plus at £12 for 15kg, they're a lot more expensive than my homemade mix too (I pay £8 for 20kg of rabbit mix to use as a base).


I don't pay £12 I pay £8 anyway my animals are healthy you don't get animals picking through it picking out the bits they like and just eating what they like. not going to argue about it as its a waste time dawn asked where you get them from I have emailed her with the details.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wasn't arguing, was just explaining that for me I'd have to add to the lab blocks as they're not nutitious enough, they might adequately keep them alive but I like my pets to thrive on the best but still be economical. So even at £8 for 15kg, that's still 5kg less than I'd get for the same price of rabbit food, which IMO is more nutritious for them (with bits added). 

My rats dont leave any of the mix, as I feed them just enough to make sure their bowls are empty before they're fed again. It works well for mine - pics on the website 

I think the lab blocks are great as an addition to a healthy varied diet, but on their own - having read the ingredients - I dont think my rats would look as good as they do or be as healthy. They love them for treats though, like I said earlier.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Noone was arguing - you asked a question and she answered it as far as I can see. Not everyone has the same views, that's the joy of life. :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats a rat block? :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I wasn't arguing, was just explaining that for me I'd have to add to the lab blocks as they're not nutitious enough, they might adequately keep them alive but I like my pets to thrive on the best but still be economical. So even at £8 for 15kg, that's still 5kg less than I'd get for the same price of rabbit food, which IMO is more nutritious for them (with bits added).
> 
> My rats dont leave any of the mix, as I feed them just enough to make sure their bowls are empty before they're fed again. It works well for mine - pics on the website
> 
> I think the lab blocks are great as an addition to a healthy varied diet, but on their own - having read the ingredients - I dont think my rats would look as good as they do or be as healthy. They love them for treats though, like I said earlier.


:notworthy::notworthy:
Can I ask, what rabbit food do you use? I was thinkking about adding more to my homemade mix but dont know wich ones would suit :blush:



Lover said:


> Whats a rat block? :blush:


Its cubes of food used in labs - it contains all the nutrition needed in a simple, cheap block. But given the choice my rats would eat a much more varied diet . They are boring and only just meet nutritional needs but are used as they are cheap and the rats cant pick what they want.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers LFL

Rat blocks- there in pet shops and clip on to the cage? i have some of them i put them in its gone in a day. Thats aswell as there dry mix btw.

Our blocks are expensive too £2 each.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

OK just been outside as I bought my bags yesterday and they are 20KG bags not 15KG my mistake.

and where have I posted that I feed that and nothing else :bash: I add to the diet I just use the pellets are the base diet


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Here ya go:
Lab block - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5E09.pdf
Harlan Teklad Global Rodent Diets


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok they look like there in my mix already.
I thought you meant them clip on rat treats you know either in blocks or in long cuboid shapes. LOL.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LFL - Lisa has recently changed her rabbit mix - think she's trying Stephenson's Rabbit Mixture at the moment?

I've used straights (20kg sacks of mixed flakes - corn, barley, peas), Mr Johnsons Supreme with Fruit (and without fruit), Mr Johnsons Clover Country Crunch, Alpha Herbal Deluxe (mine hate that), Burgess Super Natural, Chudleys Rabbit Royale, Pasture Mix, etc. 

Out of those at our house the Mr Johnsons Supreme has gone down best, straights have gone down well too, with the Stephensons being popular at the minute as I bought a little bag to try it.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone else buy Pitti- Waldfrucht rollis? its like big yoggie drops lots of variety of flavours. Mine love them i don't put it in the mix but i give it them in morning i pop them in a bowl for them to eat with some lactol milk lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> OK just been outside as I bought my bags yesterday and they are 20KG bags not 15KG my mistake.
> 
> and where have I posted that I feed that and nothing else :bash: I add to the diet I just use the pellets are the base diet


Where did somebody say you said you only used lab blocks? :S



KathyM said:


> LFL - Lisa has recently changed her rabbit mix - think she's trying Stephenson's Rabbit Mixture at the moment?
> 
> I've used straights (20kg sacks of mixed flakes - corn, barley, peas), Mr Johnsons Supreme with Fruit (and without fruit), Mr Johnsons Clover Country Crunch, Alpha Herbal Deluxe (mine hate that), Burgess Super Natural, Chudleys Rabbit Royale, Pasture Mix, etc.
> 
> Out of those at our house the Mr Johnsons Supreme has gone down best, straights have gone down well too, with the Stephensons being popular at the minute as I bought a little bag to try it.


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, I've just swapped back onto rabbit food and am trying out a new one, Stephensons - it's local so I dont know whether it's available elsewhere. I think it was £8 for 20kg and not too brightly coloured. I usually used straights (big sacks of "mixed flakes" containing peas, maize and barley - £10 for 20kg) but my oldies were lacking condition, so I'm testing a theory. If they stay the same, I'll go back to straights.

When I use straights I add cereals (low sugar and salt ones like weetabix, 100% wheat puffs, shredded wheat, or 100% puffed rice with no added sugar - sugar level per 100g must be under 5g), crackers (unsalted rice cakes, Ryvita), dried chick peas for copper content, 100% wholewheat dog mixer (the kind with no colourings or meat products in it - just wheat and vitamins - Asda Smartprice is available in small bags), egg noodles, dried dog food (tiny amount - 1 pet scoop per 8-9kg of mix - and always a natural one like Skinners duck and rice or Autarky) and omega seeds (pumpkin, linseed etc). Sometimes some dried fruit and vegetables (the Naturals range comes in handy too - they do dried veggies and herbs).

When I use rabbit food as a base, I cut back a bit on the mixer and dont add as many chick peas - as the rabbit food contains more vitamins and copper than the straights.

For enough to last me a fortnight, I use:

1/3 a sack of rabbit food or straights (so roughly £3)
1 box of puffed wheat (£1)
4-5 scoops of dog mixer (it's £1.50 for 2.5kg, so we're talking pence)
1 bag of omega seeds from Asda (50p or you could use low sunflower parrot mix from the pet shop)
1 pack of rice cakes (£1 max)
1 pack of Ryvita (Asda's own is cheapest, about 60p)
1 sheet of egg noodles (74p a pack, so about 20p)
1 bag chick peas (50p - optional)
1 scoop dog food (optional, talking pence again)

So really, for a fortnight's food, I pay about £7 max. And that's working it out on the generous side. I have *counts* 28 rats at the moment.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Where did somebody say you said you only used lab blocks? :S
> 
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


not say just assumed on this thread and a difference one. I am not going to change from the pellets they work well with me and the amount I have and I am sure its the same with others.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to assume you've had this argument before with others as you seem to be taking this very personally for someone who asked a question and got an answer. Other people's choices are entirely that, and them making different ones isn't an accusation on you or anyone else! I dye my hair dark purple - I think it suits me best and if asked I'd say why - wouldn't be a personal attack on anyone without purple hair though would it?! Chill!:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I'm going to have to assume you've had this argument before with others as you seem to be taking this very personally for someone who asked a question and got an answer. Other people's choices are entirely that, and them making different ones isn't an accusation on you or anyone else! I dye my hair dark purple - I think it suits me best and if asked I'd say why - wouldn't be a personal attack on anyone without purple hair though would it?! Chill!:lol2:


No just dont like people thinking that my diet is sub standard as it has been made out to be!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that's you interpretation, not reality on this thread. People have only said about their personal beliefs for their rats. If you don't want people's honest opinions, don't ask, that's one way not to get offended!:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

not offended at all as its not going to make me change my diet


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I'm still trying to work out why you think anyone expected you to! :lol2:

Aaaaaanyway.....


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I use both. I use the blocks in the cages that have hoppers but rabbit mix in the cages that don't and have bowls.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hoppers? :blush:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Hoppers? :blush:



feed hoppers


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You've lost me :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

hoopers on the front of wire topped cages were you put the food 
http://www.critter-cages.com/images/pi80001.jpg


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh. I see. I dont use cages like that so I had no idea :blush:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone....
Thanks Calre for the PM...

I am going to use them as a 24/7 ad lib food along with the mix I use already.

I use Mr Johnsons Jasper 'big baby bunny' food as my base and that is 16%.
I make a mix on the lines of the Shuna..ite mix. 


Personal joke.
Clare,

F...or R...uddy hecks sake where are they all coming from ??????
Tag team again?????


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> I make a mix on the lines of the Shuna..ite mix.
> 
> 
> Personal joke.
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad joke, and particularly incorrect lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na: No tag team here, just paranoia on someones part!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Bad joke, and particularly incorrect lol! :Na_Na_Na_Na: No tag team here, just paranoia on someones part!


:crazy: paranoia really :yeahright:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, so now people arent allowed to join up and talk about their pets or answer questions because you dont like people from another forum.

I joined here to find a beardie, suppose I'm not allowed to ask that in case I offend you (erm..where?).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Understandable that you would be if you've had grief over them in the past of course, but please don't try and pull the rat police accusations on me, I was trying to deflect the situation. Tag team indeed, seriously. Might want to get uer facts straight before making accusations based on someone just using a different bloody food - THAT's paranoia, yes!:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

And IIRC that "tag team" were posting offering help finding Argo pellets, by giving the name of them? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Understandable that you would be if you've had grief over them in the past of course, but please don't try and pull the rat police accusations on me, I was trying to deflect the situation. Tag team indeed, seriously. Might want to get uer facts straight before making accusations based on someone just using a different bloody food - THAT's paranoia, yes!:lol2:


haven't even mentioned a forum


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This is so childish. I didn't come to a reptile forum to be accused of picking on someone, when all I did was answer their questions!

Seriously, is there anyone over the age of 12 here...?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> And IIRC that "tag team" were posting offering help finding Argo pellets, by giving the name of them? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I hope I'm not being referred to as part of this tag team everyone seems to be going on about. I'm not part of anyone's team thanks....:whistling2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> And IIRC that "tag team" were posting offering help finding Argo pellets, by giving the name of them? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What's IIRC mean?????



Thanks for the name of the lab blocks though as that is what I was after not a barny over how someone keeps/feeds their own rats.

This is 'usually' a rather understanding forum where rats are concerned as it's also understood what some have their rats for.
These 'situations' only occurr when people who only want rats to be bred as pets come into the situation.
Even if 'we' dont' agree with the feeder breeder issue it is no reason to target others!!!!!!!!!

My thoughts are if you dont' agree with the reason for breeding on here and can say nothing good then say nothing at all!!!!!!

I didnt' cull rats until very recently but my snakes are now big enough for rat so I do.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Noone mentioned feeder breeding on this thread?! You've lost me I'm afraid. Someone asked someone why they didnt feed lab blocks as a sole diet, Lisa said why. Bosshogg then went on to say everyone was putting her feeding down, and then went on to say she doesn't even feed them as a sole diet, which was what Lisa commented on. All I can see is paranoia and smarmy nastiness, not something I want any more part of on this thread, so...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Me and a friend were talking about this. It's a reptile forum people are mostly here to use rats and mice to be fed to snakes. they cull themselves, breed themselves and sell what they do not need. 
This is not being nasty to anyone.

Me i do think of my rats as pets but im on here becuse i have a beardie and looking into other lizards.
I love to come on here though as there is many different people online.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to point out I have nothing against feeder breeders, all animals need to eat :blush::lol2:

I dont know where you got that impression from, I'm actually quite vocally the opposite - not your typical fluffy rat forum nutter.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I would like to point out I have nothing against feeder breeders, all animals need to eat :blush::lol2:


It would be quite hypocritical if you didnt agree with it anyway.

OP - Google, critter cubes.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll look them up too and see if I can get them.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Are they only available in the US? Googled them but haven't found any UK sites. Thanks!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I just remembered this was discussed on one of the rat forums a while ago....just searched it for you...

SDS diets do one:
SDS - Special Diet Services

As do Mazuri....erm..and Argo who've already been mentionned...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Are they only available in the US? Googled them but haven't found any UK sites. Thanks!


I just found a website then it shut down, then I thought I found one but shipping was £156 :bash: .
*goes back to search*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL, I found that one too, thanks LFL, looks like it's more of a US food. Thanks though! Thanks Lisa too!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

What do people mean about that tag team? What is it?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

saxon said:


> I'd like to try these, not as the main food source, just an 'ad lib' food.
> I'll still be giving all the extra's that my rodents get anyway but I'd like something easier that is still good for them to put in their hoppers for throughout the day.
> 
> I've looked on the 'net etc and cant' find where to buy them at all.


_For Sale:_ NKP RAT/RODENT RACK FOR SALEPosted by: WiltsRoyals Advertiser: Hobbyist_Posted: 1 Feb 2009_WE ARE SELLING OUR NKP RAT/RODENT BREEDING RACK. IT IS IN GOOD CLEAN CONDITION AND COMES WITH ALL THE WATER BOTTLES AND BUNGS. CONTAINS 15 CAGES IN TOTAL, 3 PER LEVEL. WILL NEED A VAN/PICK-UP TO COLLECT. £350. CAN INCLUDE A NUMBER OF BREEDING PAIRS OF DUMBO RATS AND GERBILS IF REQUIRED FOR ONLY £50 EXTRA. BASED IN SWINDON, WILTSHIRE. 







[/COLOR]Swindon, Wiltshire









Sorry i see your after feeding blocks.Not breeding blocks.Here you go anyway mite come in handy.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> _For Sale:_ NKP RAT/RODENT RACK FOR SALEPosted by: WiltsRoyals Advertiser: Hobbyist_Posted: 1 Feb 2009_WE ARE SELLING OUR NKP RAT/RODENT BREEDING RACK. IT IS IN GOOD CLEAN CONDITION AND COMES WITH ALL THE WATER BOTTLES AND BUNGS. CONTAINS 15 CAGES IN TOTAL, 3 PER LEVEL. WILL NEED A VAN/PICK-UP TO COLLECT. £350. CAN INCLUDE A NUMBER OF BREEDING PAIRS OF DUMBO RATS AND GERBILS IF REQUIRED FOR ONLY £50 EXTRA. BASED IN SWINDON, WILTSHIRE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was lab 'feeding' blocks I'm after.

Mind you if I were breeding in a big way I'd be more than happy to have the breeding cages but as it is I use aviaries and Tommy's of rhte rats at the moment.


----------

